# Another angel taken from me



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

My little angel Joey was taken from me tonight :crying:

My other bridge babies will show you the way

Say hi to my angels for me x

Rest in peace baby xxx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh nooo Sarah.

Was Joey old?

So very sorry.:sad: {{{hugs}}}


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Oh nooo Sarah.
> 
> Was Joey old?
> 
> So very sorry.:sad: {{{hugs}}}


He was about 6 months :crying:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww that's really sad.:sad:

Had he been ill or was it sudden?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sending massive hugs to you hun, timing couldnt be worse, run free and have fun at the bridge Joey.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Huge hugs to you honey - I'm so sorry for your loss :crying:

Have fun at the bridge little Joey x x x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Aww that's really sad.:sad:
> 
> Had he been ill or was it sudden?


It was sudden... 
He was out playing earlier :crying:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Awww im so sorry  :crying: What happened? x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> It was sudden...
> He was out playing earlier :crying:


Aww what a horrible shock.:crying:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Awww im so sorry  :crying: What happened? x


No idea. I just found him in his little house


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

R.I.P Joey, Run free over Rainbow bridge............you'll enjoy it. xxxxxxx


Hope your as ok and can be expected hun? xxx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Joey Sarah x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aw how awful what a horrible shock... Joey & Winston are together now xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am so sorry  this is horrible x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

:crying: I'm soo sorry 
I hope your ok?
(((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bogglespot (Aug 31, 2009)

i'm so sorry for your loss. Joey's so young. :crying:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

RIP Joey and Winston 

Hugs x x


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

So sorry Sarah. Poor Joey. RIP and go play with Winston over the bridge xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss  seems like a lot of little ones have left us recently  RIP Joey.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I lost 2 rabbits last week, and a hamster a few months ago, so know how you must be feeling.
RIP Joey x


----------

